# Can you bill and E/M and an enema?



## Orthocoderpgu (Dec 15, 2011)

A patient comes in for constipation. After the exam the doc performed an enema. I'm sure he wants to get paid for this extra work. But so far I don't see a way for this to happen. Anyone come accross this before?


----------



## ajs (Dec 15, 2011)

E/M Coder said:


> A patient comes in for constipation. After the exam the doc performed an enema. I'm sure he wants to get paid for this extra work. But so far I don't see a way for this to happen. Anyone come accross this before?



Performing the enema is part of the E/M service, so if it is properly documented this can increase the level of E/M the provider chooses.


----------

